# fglrx + kms = freeze?

## Guayasil

 :Smile: 

Gentoo x86_64 stable on ThinkPad T400 with HD3470 and 1440x900 display. I'm using open drivers for X as well as kms with video=1152x768 boot parameter for the kernel (2.6.35). Works OK.

I decided to try fglrx. I changed the entry in /etc/make.conf (radeon->fglrx), then run 'emerge -DuN world' and switched opengl to ati. X works fine but...

...after leaving the X session and switching to the console my system freezes (seems to be unable to set correct mode for the console). When I start my system with the 'nomodeset' option (80x25) no problems occur. I suspect that there must be some KMS-fglrx problem. Is there any kernel option I should disable? Cannot find any info...  :Sad: 

Best regards, 

/M

----------

## Gusar

It makes full sense that KMS and fglrx don't work together - they're stomping over each other's card setup. You'll need to use vesafb or uvesafb for the console if you want to use fglrx in X.

----------

## Guayasil

Any chances to find such information in any guide / official documentation / release notes?

----------

